# Aluminum?



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I shoot aluminum with my older bows and carbon with my newer ProTec. I think that I still have about 5 dozen aluminums for the 1980's and 90's.

Tom


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

I tried carbon but never could get them to fly as well as my good old XX75's and XX78's


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not only do I still shoot aluminum arrows....but I fletch them with 5" vanes !


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I went back to carbons. I can say though the aluminums were some of the toughest shafts ive ever shot. I hit things that I thought would bend them but they held up great. Just didnt shoot as flat as my carbons but I dont think either are bad.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I shoot Easton 2413 arrows indoors for Spots...I really cant see any reason to use any aluminum arrow for shooting outdoors...Carbon arrows all the way for Me...Jim


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Your gonna think I'm a little whacked in the head but I've bought 15 dozen in the past few months. Thats right 15. From 1913s to 2219s. For me and the kids, and my friends. :wink: A guy near me bought out an old shop and sold them for the right price. Everybody has something to shoot now. Hot melt anyone?


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Haperman............How long are your 2413's? I have several that I'm trying to get rid of. They're old, but some have never been shot, they are in the 27 3/4" range.

I'm shooting carbon now, the main reason is I feel like they are more durable when shooting them at higher speeds. I loved aluminum for a long time though, and I think you have much more tuning, spine options with aluminum. Remember when I talk about durability I'm refering to thin wall light shafts (2413, 2512) going at about 285 fps. They always seemed "brittle" to me.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jhart75609 said:


> Haperman............How long are your 2413's? I have several that I'm trying to get rid of. They're old, but some have never been shot, they are in the 27 3/4" range.
> 
> I'm shooting carbon now, the main reason is I feel like they are more durable when shooting them at higher speeds. I loved aluminum for a long time though, and I think you have much more tuning, spine options with aluminum. Remember when I talk about durability I'm refering to thin wall light shafts (2413, 2512) going at about 285 fps. They always seemed "brittle" to me.


......JHart....My 2413's are pretty long, about 29 1/2" or so, with heavy tips for the indoor paper punching game...I know what You mean about the thin walled aluminum being brittle...I've seen 2312 arrows hit something solid, and break into 3 or more peices....I wonder how brittle and fragile the new 2612, and 2711 Easton arrows are...Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Alu vs Carbon*

Aluminum.........:darkbeer:

Sad how Aluminum arrows keep going up. The better quality ones, like X7's, are getting downright pricey. I used to shoot them exclusively, now I use the old standard XX75.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

IBBW said:


> Aluminum.........:darkbeer:
> 
> Sad how Aluminum arrows keep going up. The better quality ones, like X7's, are getting downright pricey. I used to shoot them exclusively, now I use the old standard XX75.


 Price going up? Tell me about it. 
My favorite is the XX78 Superslams and I believe those black XX75 Gamegetters are pretty good buy for the money. I bought a dozen last year and found they were a durable arrow.


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

Both in one arrow,

Axis FMJ 340, whit 125 gr flieldpont.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Haperman.........

I would think the 2711 would have a hard time holding up to anything except the slow paper punching game. That is one fat shaft! I could be wrong, but I would think that one would be really fragile. I have an old PSE Citation II I need to get shooting, maybe I should try a couple.........I wish I had a proshop close.

Years ago I shot quite a few 3D's with the 2413's I saw some in a richocet type situation just explode, and never even be able to find all the pieces. Killed a bunch of deer with those 2413's though. If anyone wants some I have about 13 of 'em I have in the classifieds cheap. I'm tired of knocking them off the shelf.


----------



## bowcarp (Dec 22, 2005)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Not only do I still shoot aluminum arrows....but I fletch them with 5" vanes !


Same here 2315 XX75's 5" vanes 1997 hoyt oasis just cant get myself to look at another bow it just shoots itself for me


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

2315's indoors FMJ's and AC super slims outdoors.


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

I shoot 2219's with blazers.They work fine for me.The higher grades seem more durable and worth the little extra.


----------



## Blackstar (Aug 20, 2007)

I shoot 31" 2514 XX78 with Blazers through my new Vantage X7. They fly really well.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks guys for responding to my question.


----------



## WSmitty01 (Feb 1, 2006)

X7s for hunting and some older gold XX75's (they are very straight), shoot the same for my recurve and compound.


----------

